# What was your 3rd labour & birth like?



## krystalemery

I already have a son turning 4 in March, and a daughter turning 2 in April, but number 3 is due 4th August this year  Me and my OH are very excited but I can't help but wonder if this labour will be as good as my first 2?

With my son in 2011, it took 2hr 50mins from first contraction to delivering him. I had to be cut, and they used a ventouse to assist delivery but I thought it all went rather well. I only used gas and air from 8 cm onwards during labour, and he was born 8lb 3oz.

With my daughter in 2013, it took 2hr 23mins from first contraction to delivering her. I had no assisted delivery, no cuts or tears. Yet again, I only used gas and air from around 7 cm onwards during labour, and she was born at a whopping 9lb 8oz!

Just wondering for those of you mums out there with 3+ children, what was your experience on the 3rd? I've heard a lot of mums talk of how the 3rd was the hardest, longest, maybe the worst or most difficult?

Thanks for reading x


----------



## Eleanor ace

Stalking! People always seem to say that the 3rd is the wild card and a trouble maker so I'm a bit nervous! I'm my mums 3rd though and her easiest and shortest labour, so I'm hoping my 3rd takes after me :haha:


----------



## krystalemery

Thanks for the reply 

I guess this post could be about any baby, 1st 2nd 3rd or later, I understand all pregnancies, labours and babies are different and anything can happen but reading up on the Internet and hearing from friends stories, baby number 3 seems to be the one to watch out for! X


----------



## Ganton

I've also heard that number 3 can often be the problematic one which worries me as I'd like a 3rd and the first 2 labours/births were great.


----------



## kaths101

Also stalking. I've had 2 trouble free births and my second was also a whopper! Not liking the sounds of troublesome number 3!! Wonder why? I'd have thought it would have flown out :haha:


----------



## krystalemery

I think the thing I'm most worried about is the weight this baby may be!

I'm worrying if it's a bigger baby will it cause any complications during labour, affect the delivery etc :shrug:

Wow, you're baby was 10lb!? Congrats, that is an achievement lol I thought my 9lb-er was heavy! How on earth did you manage that labour!

X


----------



## SAmummy

My 3rd was my easiest so far.

1st took around 18 hrs,but only 10hrs of active labour
2 took 8 hrs
3rd took 6hrs, but not very painful in the beginning. Then went from 6cm to 10cm in 5min which shocked us all ! 
I think the 4th is going to just fall out lol :haha:


----------



## krystalemery

Thanks for all the replies guys, maybe number 3 isn't as bad as it sounds then! X


----------



## kaths101

krystalemery said:


> I think the thing I'm most worried about is the weight this baby may be!
> 
> I'm worrying if it's a bigger baby will it cause any complications during labour, affect the delivery etc :shrug:
> 
> Wow, you're baby was 10lb!? Congrats, that is an achievement lol I thought my 9lb-er was heavy! How on earth did you manage that labour!
> 
> X

Yes nearly 11lbs! Honestly it was fine, had a water birth and a few puffs on gas and air. It didn't feel much different from my 7lb baby so please don't worry about size. Even when we saw him we guessed 8.5/9lbs.
The fact I was so relaxed helped I think, if I had been worried about his size I think I may have struggled. I am now quite calm about number 3 as long as it's not too much bigger! 
I just kept upright and mobile through the whole thing, I honestly think that helps my labours ..then jumped in the pool in the last hour or so :thumbup:
You'll be fine x


----------



## Eleanor ace

I'm hoping my 3rd will be bigger, my 1st was heavier than my 2nd by a couple of lbs and the extra weight seemed to help him push down easier, he hurt less to deliver too!


----------



## krystalemery

kaths101 said:


> krystalemery said:
> 
> 
> I think the thing I'm most worried about is the weight this baby may be!
> 
> I'm worrying if it's a bigger baby will it cause any complications during labour, affect the delivery etc :shrug:
> 
> Wow, you're baby was 10lb!? Congrats, that is an achievement lol I thought my 9lb-er was heavy! How on earth did you manage that labour!
> 
> X
> 
> Yes nearly 11lbs! Honestly it was fine, had a water birth and a few puffs on gas and air. It didn't feel much different from my 7lb baby so please don't worry about size. Even when we saw him we guessed 8.5/9lbs.
> The fact I was so relaxed helped I think, if I had been worried about his size I think I may have struggled. I am now quite calm about number 3 as long as it's not too much bigger!
> I just kept upright and mobile through the whole thing, I honestly think that helps my labours ..then jumped in the pool in the last hour or so :thumbup:
> You'll be fine xClick to expand...

I would have liked a water birth with both of mine too, they look amazing! Come to think of it, I didn't really move around and relax as much as I'd hoped with either of my 2 :-(

With number 1 I was on a bed, legs in stirrups, knees to my shoulders pushing and didn't get the option to move about. They used a ventouse and I had to be cut for delivery, maybe this is why?

With number 2 my hips were so bad because of my spd, they crunched every time I tried to roll over or turn so once I sat my bum on the bed in the delivery room I couldn't move off it without being in even more pain! Sad thing is I was offered a water birth there but just couldn't physically make it :-(

Maybe with this baby we'll see what happens x


----------



## krystalemery

Eleanor ace said:


> I'm hoping my 3rd will be bigger, my 1st was heavier than my 2nd by a couple of lbs and the extra weight seemed to help him push down easier, he hurt less to deliver too!

How much did your first 2 weigh if you don't mind me asking? Just out of curiosity 

Mine so far have been 8lb 3oz and 9lb 8oz. Gonna start taking bets with the family for the weight of this one I think! :laugh2:


----------



## Eleanor ace

krystalemery said:


> Eleanor ace said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping my 3rd will be bigger, my 1st was heavier than my 2nd by a couple of lbs and the extra weight seemed to help him push down easier, he hurt less to deliver too!
> 
> How much did your first 2 weigh if you don't mind me asking? Just out of curiosity
> 
> Mine so far have been 8lb 3oz and 9lb 8oz. Gonna start taking bets with the family for the weight of this one I think! :laugh2:Click to expand...

My first was 9lb 15oz, Second 8lb :).


----------



## krystalemery

Eleanor ace said:


> krystalemery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eleanor ace said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping my 3rd will be bigger, my 1st was heavier than my 2nd by a couple of lbs and the extra weight seemed to help him push down easier, he hurt less to deliver too!
> 
> How much did your first 2 weigh if you don't mind me asking? Just out of curiosity
> 
> Mine so far have been 8lb 3oz and 9lb 8oz. Gonna start taking bets with the family for the weight of this one I think! :laugh2:Click to expand...
> 
> My first was 9lb 15oz, Second 8lb :).Click to expand...

Wow my brother and his son were both 9lb 15oz too. What a whopper lol well done you! :thumbup:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hey lovely!

My first from first contraction to birth was around 16 hours... Got to 9cm quick but contractions slowed as he was back to back and ended up with 4 hours pushing! He was 8lb 2oz.

My second from first contraction was about 4 hours long with 6 minutes pushing. Was a very intense labour though. She was 8lb 9oz.

My third from first contraction was just over 3 hours and a few minutes pushing. Was my most enjoyable labour! I will say my contractions changed very quickly and she came pretty much there and then. They do say 3 baby's come very quickly when they decide there ready. She weighed 8lb 15oz.

I read so many third labour horror stories but my third labour was the best. Felt so in control and calm! More so than my others.

Goodluck chick xx


----------



## kaths101

I'm hoping 3rd baby doesn't arrive on the way to the hospital - a McDonald's drive through baby :haha:


----------



## krystalemery

Mummy2Corban said:


> Hey lovely!
> 
> My first from first contraction to birth was around 16 hours... Got to 9cm quick but contractions slowed as he was back to back and ended up with 4 hours pushing! He was 8lb 2oz.
> 
> My second from first contraction was about 4 hours long with 6 minutes pushing. Was a very intense labour though. She was 8lb 9oz.
> 
> My third from first contraction was just over 3 hours and a few minutes pushing. Was my most enjoyable labour! I will say my contractions changed very quickly and she came pretty much there and then. They do say 3 baby's come very quickly when they decide there ready. She weighed 8lb 15oz.
> 
> I read so many third labour horror stories but my third labour was the best. Felt so in control and calm! More so than my others.
> 
> Goodluck chick xx

Yeah my biggest problem was all of these horror stories too but all you lovely ladies on here seem to have had positive experiences so it can't all be bad! I'm not as worried as I was after reading some of these! Thanks! X


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ah your welcome! Hopefully all goes well xxx


----------



## trish6

I don't think you can say the third birth is the worst..it always depends and there is no pattern at all! Hope it goes well!


----------



## stephaniexx

My 3rd labour was lovely, got to hospital at 12 pm, I was just a bit uncomfortable at this point but knew I was in labour, got in the pool at 5cm at 3pm, she was born at 4.24pm in the water weighing 8lb 7oz after 2 mins of pushing :haha: My other two were 6lb 14oz and 7lb 3oz so her weight was a surprise!


----------



## Jen_H

Lovely to read this thread for some reason I have it in my head number 3 is going to be the worst! My fear of labour has really kicked in over the last week, I don't really know why since I've had 2 very quick, early and straight forward deliveries.
I'm currently petrified number 3 is going to be massive, overdue and very long arghhhhh. I loose sleep over this at the moment to!! 
I hope we all have a lovely, quick and straight forward 3rd! x


----------



## kaths101

Jen_H said:


> Lovely to read this thread for some reason I have it in my head number 3 is going to be the worst! My fear of labour has really kicked in over the last week, I don't really know why since I've had 2 very quick, early and straight forward deliveries.
> I'm currently petrified number 3 is going to be massive, overdue and very long arghhhhh. I loose sleep over this at the moment to!!
> I hope we all have a lovely, quick and straight forward 3rd! x

I hope so, all we can do is think positive and look back at the first two! The odds are in our favour I think! My baby number 2 was overdue and massve and honestly it was fine. It's nothing to worry about! X


----------



## krystalemery

Been a while since any posts, so just wondering how you're all doing? 

I'm now 21 weeks, had detailed scan 4 days ago but couldn't tell the sex as baby laying awkwardly so got a lovely surprise coming in August :happydance:

Xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Im hoping no'3 will be quick and easy at home!
my 2nd birth was much quicker than the 1st but more painful. ds1 took about 13hrs of labour, 2 of which was pushing. ds2 was around 4hrs and 8 mins of pushing!


----------



## krystalemery

A home birth sounds lovely, something that's always interested me but I've never had the guts to do it! I've always felt a lot more safer and comfortable in a hospital for some reason.

Hope it all goes smoothly for you :thumbup: how long do you have left til baby's arrival?x


----------



## 30mummyof1

I chickened out with ds2, but this time I have found a local group and I think that has given me extra confidence.

About 11wks left x


----------



## FlowerFairy

I had my 3rd at home and it was the easiest, most wonderful labour and birth of all 3. No pain relief used at all. Baby was born 3 hours after first pain and came in 2 pushes. She was a good size too at 8lb 6oz. Just waiting for no. 4 now and hoping for a replay!! Xxx


----------



## SparklesHeart

Mine have got quicker and easier! I try to stay as active as I can literally until pushing! Mine have all been almost 10lb'ers!
You'll do great!


----------



## goddess25

1st- around 12 hours ended up in OR for c section however ob did some final checks and got him out with forceps.

2nd- around 3 hours, pretty perfect.

3rd - 2 hours of labour, had a home birth. Pretty perfect.

Good luck


----------



## goddess25

Oh and all decent weights, 9lb, 7.5lb, 10lb


----------



## mum140381

quick and easy ;)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

My third was odd! I had long latent phase like #1 Which was 24hrs. I then had contractions as strong as they were at transition with #2. In the end it was only 3hrs. 5cm to delivery in 27mins


----------



## krystalemery

Thanks for all the replies :thumbup:

Definitely feeling a lot more confident about the labour and birth of number 3 after reading all your reassuring posts haha! Well done to you ladies on the home births too! I still don't feel confident enough to try it, maybe one day though :laugh2:

Feeling very excited now, found out we are expecting another girly 2 weeks ago! Can't wait. 15 weeks left!x


----------



## DanteRoman

Mine got easier, 
1st was terrible 9 days overdue, forceps, ventouse and 30 hours. 8lb 9oz

2nd induced, but very easy 5 hours start to finish, 30mins of pushing. 8 lb 2oz
3rd lovely long first stage but from bad contractions about 4 hours and 5 minutes pushing 7lb 8oz

Hoping for a homebirth for number 4, and a nice easy delivery x


----------



## krystalemery

Out of the 2 I've had my 2nd was the easier one so here's hoping number 3 is even easier lol.

first baby was 8 days overdue, had to be cut & have ventouse delivery, 2hr 50min from first contraction to birth. He was 8 lb 3oz.

second was 7 days overdue, no assisted delivery, no cut/tear all natural, 2hr 23mins from first contraction to birth, she was 9 lb 8oz.

hoping number 3 will pop out quick with no problems like number 2 &#128513; xx



DanteRoman said:


> Mine got easier,
> 1st was terrible 9 days overdue, forceps, ventouse and 30 hours. 8lb 9oz
> 
> 2nd induced, but very easy 5 hours start to finish, 30mins of pushing. 8 lb 2oz
> 3rd lovely long first stage but from bad contractions about 4 hours and 5 minutes pushing 7lb 8oz
> 
> Hoping for a homebirth for number 4, and a nice easy delivery x


----------



## aimee-lou

DS1 was a complete nightmare! lol He took nearly 2 full days (43 hours) to get here in the end and I think had I been anywhere but a birthing centre they would have had me in theatre but we got there eventually. I remember I got to transition and fell asleep which was amazing - I laid on the bed and closed my eyes for over an hours and woke up and started pushing lol. I also needed to learn how to push - his hand was up by his face when he was in the canal which squished him in and so he took a lot of effort. I was pushing for 33 minutes in the end but he finally popped out after I got angry and really put some welly into it! :haha: 9lb6oz

DS2 was completely different. I was in slow labour for 3 whole days then got a sweep. Labour started in earnest after a second sweep at the end of day 4! He eventually arrived after 5 hours of active labour. I don't remember pushing - my body did it's own thing. He slid out of me with an audible 'pop' weighing 10lb14oz! 

DS3 was an unknown quantity. I was told to expect anything from a repeat of DS1 to an unplanned home-birth! lol In the end it was like reading a text book. Contractions gradually increased over a space of about 4 hours. At this point I went to hospital and my waters broke. Baby shifted (could see him move into position which was cool but weird lol) and I delivered him with 5 pushes. Was 8 hours from the first contraction to him being here. He weighed 8lb10oz and was a bit skinny with a very large head! :blush: 

Of the 3 I would say that DS1 was the most painful, DS3 was the most intense as I did the most work in the shortest space of time with him, and DS2 was the easiest actual birth but I would never want to go through that slow labour bit again.


----------



## MrsStutler

I love reading all the experiences! Our third is coming the end of August and I am the most freaked out about this one! My first two were awful labors, induced and very long. I'm really dedicated to trying to avoid induction this time so I'm hoping for a faster and easier labor just from that.


----------



## krystalemery

Both of my other 2 pregnancies were bad, I had e coli low iron reactions to medication etc spent a lot of time in hospital having all sorts of tests and monitoring.

This pregnancy seemed to be going a tad too well I thought, 31 weeks I made it without anything apart from bad hips... Just my luck I go to midwife and yet again have e coli and low iron and all the other problems that came with. But this time much much worse...

Ended up in hospital for 5 days with aggressive septicaemia! 

Let's hope this labour compensates for it and I have another brill quick 2 hour labour haha last thing I need is a crappy labour to match the pregnancy xx


----------



## dan-o

1st back to back induced with pessary, didnt turn, tore lots of bruising. Estimated 3hr established labour 10 mins pushing used gas and air from about 6cm

2nd spontaneous 3 hour labour, gentle allowed to come on his own, had some gas and air at transition but didn't really need it, wonderful experince

3rd waters went preterm, had drip, probably overstimulated, baby came out much too fast despite me trying to slow down, NEEDED gas and air at transition to stay sane :haha: then retained placenta and manual extraction with spinal block in theatre! (Yuck!)

All 3 were similar in that they were all active labours, speedy when established and all in hospital on an antibiotic drip (group b strep)


----------



## Josefin

1: 24h and pushed for 46 minutes. 42w2d
2: 5,5h and pushed for 1 minute. 40w3d.
3: 9h and pushed for 2 minutes. 40w4d.
All started with contractions.
The second was the easiest and also the smallest baby. Had about 18 months between each baby.


----------



## Guppy051708

3 was my shortest, fastest, and least painful birth


----------



## krystalemery

Thanks for all the replies. Feeling a lot more positive about this one now 

16 days til d-day and counting! Hurry up 4th August x


----------



## krystalemery

Hey ladies,

not sure about 3rd labours and births being the worst but this pregnancy has definitely been the worst of all 3 for me!

First I end up being told I have low iron and e coli. I then took myself up to maternity assessment in hospital due to feeling very unwell to be told my e coli had gotten to severe in a matter of days that I had aggressive septicaemia and as going to be staying in hospital for 5 days!

Thankfully recovered well from that and baby was unharmed and doing just fab, until I had my midwife appointment 2 weeks ago...

When I first saw her she was a trainee, now she was filling in for my normal midwife who is on holiday at the moment. She tried to find the heartbeat near my ribs which I thought was strange. You could only hear my heartbeat, not the baby's, but she insisted it wasn't mine and said "the heartbeat shouldn't be that high if the baby's head down..." so then she felt my belly and told me I had a head under my ribs instead of a bum. She filled out an emergency scan form to get me scanned asap. Being 38 weeks pregnant it was something that needed to be dealt with pronto..

I spoke to my friend who is a midwife at the hospital, she offered to chase it up for me after 2 days of waiting for a phone call. Turns out the stupid midwife not only couldn't find the baby's heartbeat or tell which way up baby was but now I find out she didn't even send off the scan form and was left waiting like an idiot and panicking!

My friend midwife managed to arrange a scan for me at 9 am the following morning thank goodness and baby is head down after all. All that panicking for nothing! If the baby was breech and nothing come of the emergency scan I could have had a lot of problems trying to deliver naturally.

Debating whether to file a complaint about the midwife I saw. Undue stress and couldn't tell her arse from her elbow pardon my language!

But how is everyone else feeling? Anyone nearing due date? I only have 6 days to go :happydance:

X


----------



## goddess25

1st 12 hours, DS was stuck and ended up in the OR to get him out.

2nd much shorter, she was born in her amniotic sac.

3rd home birth, very short labour 10lber, out in a few pushes, had a PPH at home but all was well.


----------



## Misscalais

My 3rd was my quickest but hardest. All 3 just gas and air 8lb 4oz, 9lb and 8lb 5oz. My 3rd was posterior though so i guess that doesn't help. I only had a few puffs on the gas and air with my 1st two but i had it cranked right up with my 3rd and even asked if i could have it delivering the placenta lol


----------

